# Morning Scare



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This morning while washing Boo Boo’s face so I can put drops in his eyes, I noticed the right eye looked funny and seemed swollen but weird in it’s shape, I put the cyclosporine in gave him his heart pill and prednisone then breakfast. I looked at his eye about 10 minutes later the whole eyeball was red at first I thought it was the third eye lid, it was not; I realized there was something seriously wrong at this point. We headed to the Vet, by the time we got there it looked like some thing had ruptured in his eye; he did not seem to be in any pain.

It seems Boo Boo has now developed secondary glaucoma, we have been watching out for this, he has an exam with an eye doctor twice a year and his pressure checked at the vets often. This came on very fast, when I ask what caused it, the vet said there was nothing I could have done, and nothing could change the out come as Boo Boo has not been able to see out of his eyes for about 12 yrs. There are many different reasons in Boo Boo’s case that may have caused it: PRA, advanced cataracts, dry eyes, lens luxation, auto immune issues including his Addison’s. It really does not matter why, its more what do we treat.

Usually people try to save the sight but Boo Boo’s already blind, removal of the eye is what would normally be suggested, of course Boo Boo’s case is a bit different as he is now 15 has a rocking heart mummer and a enlarged heart. Boo Boo has no pain at this point, glaucoma is often very painful. So for now we will try to control the pressure and if his condition becomes painful at any point we will remove the eye as the only other option is not an option, because Boo Boo still has quality of life. His eye will always be unsightly looking from this point on as it filled with blood in the aterier it will remain red and misshaped. The good news is Boo Boo can’t see it, he still is eating and romping.


Boo Boo goes back to the Vet on Monday to check if there is any change. Please say an extra prayer for Boo Boo.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Poor Boo Boo. (((hugs)))


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Aahh Robbie ,you're a saint for what you've done for BooBoo. Hugs , hope it turns out alright.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't imagine having this happen and dealing with it.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww Boo Boo... I will pray for you. Hugs for you both, Robbie.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Big hugs to Boo Boo


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Sending prayers boo boo's way!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope his trip to vet goes ok, and that Boo Boo keeps romping.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Best of luck Boo Boo, we're thinking of you.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone, Boo Boo has been doing really well and of course the new dog has energized him.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Awwww, poor baby!! Feel better BooBoo.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Boo! We will keep praying for that little guy!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope his eye doesn't get painful. Poor lil guy.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Just read this - hope Boo Boo remains pain free and continues to romp. It is so hard when your dog is blind and ill (both my Lhasas), but it sounds as if both you and Boo Boo are handling it really well.

When my boy, Storm, had seizures at 15 (from a probable meningioma), he had already been blind for several years. My concern at that time was that my girl, Vickie, might harm him as can happen with packs of dogs. It is jot common, but I decided not to leave them alone together until I could see how she would behave around him. It turned out that she was very gentle with him after all, except at mealtimes she would eat his food and hers if she git a chance. Maybe this was payback from when she first came home and Storm would not let her best her own food bowl or his. LOL.

Anyway, we are sending warm thoughts and prayers hour way that Boo Boo has an easy road ahead.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Bless his little heart. It seems he has had a lot dealt to him. Thankfully, he found himself in your home, Robbie, where he has been given the best life possible. I, too, hope he remains free of pain.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Starr, Your love of your Lhasa pair is very obvious and I can tell they are deeply rooted in your heart, it is a helpless feeling when our little pals have health issues, and of course there is the part where often friends and even family just don’t understand. Those of us who have opened our hearts to a pet understand. Isn’t it funny how one might not talk about aunt Jill or uncle Bill after they pass, but our ornery dog Buster or gentle giant dog Pearl are all remembered and shared often through out our lives.

Boo Boo has been blind for most of his life a young dog going blind is very different then a older dog, each case has its own set of challenges. Young dogs often go blind very quickly being young they are full of energy, suddenly not only do they have limitations, they are fearful. Older dogs often have some limitations already, some have a bit of sight, most become blind gradually, and most have an established routine it gives them a bit of an edge. I have never separated Boo Boo from the other dogs, dogs enjoy each others company, a dog like Boo Boo relies on the other dogs for a sense of security within their group, a position in the social order, when we are away he has a comfort in companionability (they don’t have to be best buds, they just need to be there). If there was a disparity in size I would separate them but leave them in sight of each other. I am not worried about Boo Boo’s safety as I have chosen the dogs that have come after carefully and invested time in establishing limits and training. My new dog is very small at six pounds and fearless, I crate her in the kitchen with the others when I leave the house, there is a large difference in size between her and Yogi, my fear is they might start playing, unsupervised it could result in an injury. How long will I do this, maybe always, good thing she loves her crate.

As for food I always supervise food time, food time can cause even the mildest mannered dog to become aggressive, my household having multiple dogs, it is best to make for sure it doesn’t have a chance to raise its ugly head. As for treats Boo Boo still has to work for it, I may stuff it in his mouth like a Pez dispenser, but he earned it.

I do appreciate your concern and warm thoughts they mean so much at this time. Boo Boo’s swelling has gone down but he still has a bad bloody discharge but is still pain free.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Just reading about BooBoo and praying he will have many happy and pain free days to enjoy. I think i missed about your new dog..is there a thread? Hugs to you and Boo!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Life is not fair.


Shirley H


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

aw Boo Boo :kiss:'s to boo!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Big hugs to you and Boo Boo. I'm happy he isn't in any pain and pray he stays comfortable.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Flynn, I posted awhile back it's in Coffee Shop, Yogi, Misty, and Boo Boo get a new sister.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> [snip]
> 
> Usually people try to save the sight but Boo Boo's already blind, removal of the eye is what would normally be suggested, of course Boo Boo's case is a bit different as he is now 15 has a rocking heart mummer and a enlarged heart. Boo Boo has no pain at this point, glaucoma is often very painful. So for now we will try to control the pressure and if his condition becomes painful at any point we will remove the eye as the only other option is not an option, because Boo Boo still has quality of life. His eye will always be unsightly looking from this point on as it filled with blood in the aterier it will remain red and misshaped. The good news is Boo Boo can't see it, he still is eating and romping.
> 
> Boo Boo goes back to the Vet on Monday to check if there is any change. Please say an extra prayer for Boo Boo.


Robbie - thanks to your assistance in a PM about navigating the forum, I just found your post from yesterday.

I think it's fabulous that Boo Boo gets around so well, being blind. My Kumbi, Australian Terrier, the immediate Predecessor to Camellia, was blind from diabetes-induced cataracts for about three years. He really enjoyed his life, blind or not, and found his way around house and sizable yard, without difficulty - using a dog door, too.

Hope Monday's vet visit goes well. Quality of life is everything, and I can see how you make that available to your dogs, caring for them (pun intended) ALL THE WAY!

Kumbi died of cancer, not diabetes, 8 June 2010. Camellia is his immediate Successor, though it took me more than two months to find her after Kumbi died. Camellia waves her Magnificent Magic Wand in Boo Boo's favor, and in yours.

I'll be watching for your further reports!

Thu, 1 Mar 2012 20:23:39 (PST)

Mummy! (00)

Yes, Camellia, I'm COMING! ;-^


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

ShirleyH said:


> Life is not fair.
> 
> Shirley H


Quite so, so we do what we can, forging ahead and meeting needs as best we can.

Robbie, your posts are absolutely inspiring. You surely understand dogs' needs for companionship with each other - and know how to avoid unnecessary competition - and accidental injury as a result.

In fact, I've been here less than a month, but I am incredibly impressed with the quality of this entire forum, and absolutely thrilled to be here.

Continuing prayers for Boo Boo.

Thu, 1 Mar 2012 20:31:58 (PST)

MUMMY! (00)

Oops, yeah, coming now, Camellia! ;-^


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Robbie, I'm so sorry I missed this. Prayers go out for Boo Boo to continue without pain. Wrapping him in warmth and a healing blanket and sending you a cyber hug.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Sending warm thoughts for Boo Boo's continued good quality of life, living pain free, and having fun with his buddies.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

In about an hour I am taking Boo Boo back to the Vet to check the pressure in his eye. I just don't know all weekend I have turned the pros, the cons., the what ifs around in my brain. I am not concern with the actual loss of the eyeball, its the operation being under, that greatly concern and frankly terrify
me. Also pontential consequences during the couple of weeks after. Boo Boo can not have an inplant, I don't mean one that will look like an eye, I mean one that is sewn inside to keep the eye socket from shrinking and collapsing, a real fear since he is older and his muscles are week also his facial structure. Can I keep him calm during recovery.

Of course there is all weekend I keep wondering is he in pain, how will I know, I understand glacoma is very painful. There is the part where he is a face wiper, OMG after every time I clean his face he wipes on any and everything!!! For years I worry he will injury an eye wiping, we had to move the wood pile as he though it a good place to wipe ones face!!! Now when he face wipes I can't stand it, my brain screams "he may cause more injury to that eye or the other!!!! He wipes after drinking, eating, even if I dry him he wipes!!!

His eye is not swelling as bad as last week and not much dicharge, I was able to push the cherry eye gland back, his eyeball is misshaped and looks like a roundish orb of raw meat, that is the only way I can describe it. He can now close his eye if he chooses, being blind he often sleeps with eyes open and that is not good for his dry eye condition. If only we could have control of these things. So worried!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Robbie,
I am so sorry that you are going through this. I don't know anything about eye problems with dogs, but it sounds awful. I know you will get the right advice and make a well thought out decision for your beloved Boo Boo.
You are so conscientious with your dogs. 
My support and prayers are with you and Boo Boo.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> In about an hour I am taking Boo Boo back to the Vet to check the pressure in his eye. I just don't know all weekend I have turned the pros, the cons., the what ifs around in my brain. I am not concern with the actual loss of the eyeball, its the operation being under, that greatly concern and frankly terrify
> me. Also pontential consequences during the couple of weeks after. Boo Boo can not have an inplant, I don't mean one that will look like an eye, I mean one that is sewn inside to keep the eye socket from shrinking and collapsing, a real fear since he is older and his muscles are week also his facial structure. Can I keep him calm during recovery.
> 
> Of course there is all weekend I keep wondering is he in pain, how will I know, I understand glacoma is very painful. There is the part where he is a face wiper, OMG after every time I clean his face he wipes on any and everything!!! For years I worry he will injury an eye wiping, we had to move the wood pile as he though it a good place to wipe ones face!!! Now when he face wipes I can't stand it, my brain screams "he may cause more injury to that eye or the other!!!! He wipes after drinking, eating, even if I dry him he wipes!!!
> ...


I don't know what the give for pain after the surgery, I hope there is 
something. Recovery was hard for me to handle with my little MinPin but 
that was 10 years ago. He did have the implant..but then he was in a lot of 
pain..again, I know things must have improved in the surgery line by now..so 
I am no help...My heart hurts for you and your worry..I know the feeling. 
Please pray and talk to the vets, listen to your heart and you have my 
prayers. I wish I could be of more help..keep us posted and love love love 
Booboo...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Poor Boo Boo. Gryff and Jinx send along their most sincere prayers.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Flynn is so right; there have been lots of advances in veterinary medicine in the last ten years. I deeply trust Boo Boo will benefit from that.

I'm hoping your vet is one of those great ones who discusses everything with the client. I'm suggesting, even though I probably don't need to, that you should express your fears to the vet.

Holding you and Boo Boo VERY tight in my heart and arms; I'll be watching for your reports. Constant prayers for you and Boo Boo, in which Camellia joins me, waving her Magnificent Magic Wand.

Mon, 5 Mar 2012 12:22:58 (PST)


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of Boo Boo, hope he gets better soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll keep fingers and toes crossed till I hear your update.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Great News!!!! Boo Boo's swelling is down his eyes are in the normal range!!! Vet wants to leave the eye, I am told his swelling went down in record time. The odd shape of the eye is just the way it will be from now on, nothing to stress about. The Vet told me that a dog in pain from Glacoma will not let you handle their eye area or open their mouth, he showed me where to feel on the left eye so I know how the right I should be, also he showed me where to push on and around the eye to check for pain. I now will give him Timolol only once a day (have to be careful as it could complicate his heart condition) and the Predsolone acetate once a day also for life (or as long as it works). He also told me there is no way that I would not know Boo Boo was in pain if his condition were to change, knowing this makes me feel so much better.

We had already spent time on options for surgery the first visit, talked about what medicines would be given to knock him out, how long it would take. We talked about the prosthetic and why Boo Boo is not a candidate, he has Addison's it is a autoimmune problem, among other things. We also talked about ciliary ablation there is a risk of it coming back so that was off the table. At this point the Vet is happy also, his worry was he would get in there and find something else. Chances of him developing this in his left eye are not as common as in primary glacoma, Boo Boo had laiser surgery years ago for his dry eye, it was successful for not quite three years, the left eye still produces some tears and he has been using the drops for years. We will continue are simi-annual trips to the eye specialist as well as our reg. Vet.

I feel so much better!!! Boo Boo did not like the way I did his top know today, so I redid it twice, he still did not like it, seems it was his only concern. I was so happy when we got home I redid it and reposition it, he now is resting. I think my nerves need one too. Thank you all for your wishes and prayers.

We had already talked about options at the first visit,


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh that is good news! So happy to hear it!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Great News!!!! Boo Boo's swelling is down his eyes are in the normal range!!! Vet wants to leave the eye, I am told his swelling went down in record time. The odd shape of the eye is just the way it will be from now on, nothing to stress about. The Vet told me that a dog in pain from Glacoma will not let you handle their eye area or open their mouth, he showed me where to feel on the left eye so I know how the right I should be, also he showed me where to push on and around the eye to check for pain. I now will give him Timolol only once a day (have to be careful as it could complicate his heart condition) and the Predsolone acetate once a day also for life (or as long as it works). He also told me there is no way that I would not know Boo Boo was in pain if his condition were to change, knowing this makes me feel so much better.
> 
> We had already spent time on options for surgery the first visit, talked about what medicines would be given to knock him out, how long it would take. We talked about the prosthetic and why Boo Boo is not a candidate, he has Addison's it is a autoimmune problem, among other things. We also talked about ciliary ablation there is a risk of it coming back so that was off the table. At this point the Vet is happy also, his worry was he would get in there and find something else. Chances of him developing this in his left eye are not as common as in primary glacoma, Boo Boo had laiser surgery years ago for his dry eye, it was successful for not quite three years, the left eye still produces some tears and he has been using the drops for years. We will continue are simi-annual trips to the eye specialist as well as our reg. Vet.
> 
> ...


Oh, Robbie - I am so glad to hear that you have such good news after the Vet visit! You are the official eye expert on the Forum, not to mention heart conditions and Addisons. Do get some rest, have a cup of tea or something stronger. -)

How did Boo Boo come into your home in the first place? I remember reading that you had been to India - did you get him from India or Tibet and bring him back to the States. or did you find him here?

Here's hoping that Boo Boo remains pain free and that you have some time to share with all your babies now that you will have less worrying to do.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Good to hear Boo Boo's only concern was his top-knot today. Relax now, you both deserve it.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Robbie - thanks SO much for your update! So glad things are going okay with Boo Boo. Love his concern - about his TOPKNOT! not the eye! Glad the vet showed you how to check for pain!

My prayers for Boo Boo will continue, regardless! After all, we might as well work to keep him comfortable and happy!

Lots of love and hugs,
Mon, 5 Mar 2012 17:23:34 (PST)


----------

